# Question for early morning trainers...



## yaxomoxay (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys, just a quick question. What do you eat/drink to fuel your body properly for an early morning training?  I am very curious since I am starting to train at 6AM tomorrow... (ok, mine is not real boxing, I guess; it's the Title Boxing workout I need to get rid of this belly)
Thanks!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 12, 2012)

Protein.  If you can figure out how to get protein into your body before you train, that's the ticket.  Otherwise, drink water once you get up.  Make a quick high protein breakfast, wait 20 min and train hard.


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 13, 2012)

I recently read an article that stated that exercising before breakfast will help you lose fat (not weight) faster.  I thought the article was in Men's Health, but a quick Google search didn't find it.  Here's another one on NYT.  http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/15/phys-ed-the-benefits-of-exercising-before-breakfast/


----------

